# Zann the Mad (quick peek)



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a quick peek at the character prop I currently have in development - Zann the Mad. There is a crank mechanism inside using a reindeer motor that tilts her head side to side. In the finished prop she will be playing a haunting musical piece on her esoteric wind instrument.

Originally I didn't have a hood on this character and haven't decided yet whether to keep that. Still working out the details on the robes but I threw this together really quick.

The head is mostly done, I just need to add stitches to the eyes and the corners of the mouth.



















And this is how she looks under yellow/amber lighting.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That’s amazing, TM! Really creepy and great work. I like the hood, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The face has a very serene, Egyptian mummy look to it. I think a hood will look very elegant on her. Will she have a head of hair?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another wonderful prop.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I really like that you did more than just drape a black cloth over her.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking good. What sort of hands do you plan to use?


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I would get rid of that green and use a different color on it but the same material. I think Zann is male.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool and freaky!!!! He will make a great addition to your haunt. I love the eye it is so realistic.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cool!
Looks like some kind of clay sculpted over a Michaels foam skull, no? What sort of clay/mache?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Very cool!! Yea, I too would like to know what you used to sculpt!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the great replies everyone. I'm really starting to get the hang of this sculpting thing.

@Roxy: Been considering the idea of hair for this character. Original sketches though she's bald ala the female cenobite from Hellraiser.

@Warrant: why tentacles of course (one can never have too many). They will extend and wrap around the wind instrument. 

@Kaoru: Zann is a she. Guess I'll have to add the hair like Roxy suggested  Also, that's yellow, not green. And I'm contemplating going with a dark royal red instead of yellow. I need to pick up so cheeze cloth or some creepy cloth along with some RIT. Going to also replace the rope belt with a royal red sash belt.

@Chicken: Called it dead on brothah. I stocked up on a good 10 skulls or so from Michaels back in August. Same was used for Edward and will be used for Fineas, The Collector, and Alesica as well.

I stuffed the cheeks, temples, and eyes with paper towels stuffed in. I covered the outside of the cheeks with masking tape first. Then just covered the areas I wanted to work in with Paperclay and began sculpting. For the thirdeye I just used one of the half-orb prop eyes I got from eBay last year and just pushed it into the foam and sculpted around it. When it dried sprayed it with Krylon Clear UV to seal it then painted it with acrylics starting with the dark brown base first and sponging on the lighter flesh tone. When that dried I hit it with more Krylon Clear UV.

I'll have to get a video up of the animatronic motion once she's complete.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like it. But why is she mad? (Sorry, I had to ask)


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Mad as insane, not angry  But good question. I'll post up the backstory when she's ready for the showroom.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Woohoo, Zann has gotten her stitches this morning. Don't think it was TOO painful for her.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That eye is looking at me! MAKE IT STOP!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks even better!  Nice job.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow that is awesome! great work!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Too bad you can't get the third eye to blink. Other than that, a great looking project.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> Too bad you can't get the third eye to blink. Other than that, a great looking project.


I like your project too terrormaster, and I think you should also make it talk AND squirt boogers out of it's nose. Otherwise its perfect.:googly:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments everyone. Got a new pic and a quick vid. I don't like the way the red looks when the flash hits it, might take another pic with the Available Light setting instead. Need to adjust the sash/belt a little higher me thinks.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What are the sticks that she is holding?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> I like your project too terrormaster, and I think you should also make it talk AND squirt boogers out of it's nose. Otherwise its perfect.:googly:


OMG, that was SO funny!:googly::jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> What are the sticks that she is holding?


Drum sticks?
Batons?
Really big chopsticks?:jol:

I think she's just waiting for the finishing touches of arms and hands.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Her hands or tentacles aren't done yet. It's going to be plaiyng a flute like instrument I think if memory serves, right Terror? Yeah that red does look bright in that pic.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

She looks good. As for the hands, tentacles wow, that would be awesome.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

DT, what Kaoru said basically. Those aren't sticks, that's the PVC I hadn't covered with mache. I wrapped up that part late last night and just need to paint and seal them. I also finished the pipe she'll be playing. The tentacles taper off and wrap around the pipe. I should have a new batch of pictures up tonight with the completed prop.

The head is driven by a Reindeer motor to make it tilt side to side. In the finished piece the motor will be plugged into a lightning fx box and tied to the audio of the pipe playing. That way she'll only move her head when there's actually music playing. The piece she'll be playing is an old traditional Japanese piece called Seki Setsu. It's kinda serenely haunting on its on. But once it gets layered with some great dark ambience by Lustmort it should be pretty creepy.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, I am such a dork. Sorry.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

She's now complete. Back story, more pics, and video in the Showroom.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18587


----------

